# new energy-efficiency legislation



## venuetech (Sep 2, 2011)

I know this is unlikely to affect my normal stage operations but it does affect almost all of my support spaces. (lobby, shop, greenroom)
the district has been upgrading to T8 lamps for a number of years now but the shear number of T12 still out there is astounding. 

So i thought i would toss this out for folks to chew on.

takes effect July 14, 2012

Lighting Legislation - Grainger Industrial Supply


> The new regulations will affect the following fluorescent and halogen bulbs*:
> 
> http://www.geconsumerandindustrial.com/environmentalinfo/documents/2009_doe_regulations.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Les (Sep 2, 2011)

The T-12 phase out is a good idea, but no more Par 38's? Someone needs to push for a reclassification of those to entertainment lamps.


----------



## zmb (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like long-life incandescent lamps are going away.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 2, 2011)

Why don't they just make effective (cost+output+consumption+life+CRI....etc) replacements first and then worry about making things illegal after.


----------



## zmb (Sep 2, 2011)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Why don't they just make effective (cost+output+consumption+life+CRI....etc) replacements first and then worry about making things illegal after.


Well then there wouln't be much of anything to drive the change. Unfournately, why does the government have to create laws so that companies have minimal efficency (lamps, cars, HVAC) and safety guidelines (cars, toys, etc...)?


----------



## calkew5 (Sep 2, 2011)

Reading further into it, it seems that the lamp types can still exist as long as they meet a certain efficiency standard.


----------



## Nelson (Sep 3, 2011)

Consider this: Entertainment lamps are fully exempt from all lighting legislation. So, how many of you use regular A19 lamps, PAR38s, T12s, and so on in your entertainment venue? I see quite a few hands up. Therefore, let's persuade manufacturers to reclassify all general service lamps as "entertainment lamps" and keep manufacturing and selling them. You could even give them an ANSI code if that made everyone feel better about it. That way, when we need regular lamps for blue lights/house lights/work lights/special effects/etc., we can still buy them. Think that's a good idea?


----------



## tjrobb (Sep 4, 2011)

Some co's now sell incandescent as heaters to avoid the legislation...


----------

